
California Sues City Over Lack of Affordable Housing - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/california-to-sue-city-over-lack-of-affordable-housing-11548439811
======
hbcondo714
I live in Huntington Beach (HB) so I'm happy to read this on HN! My friend
rented a 2 bedroom, 2 bath apt in HB for many years at $1,800 / month. His apt
complex was recently sold and the new owners immediately served him an
eviction notice as it appears they are planning to renovate and increase rent.
He's now scrambling to find a new place in HB with similar rent but 2 bedrooms
are going for at least $2,200 / month. There are new apt developments in the
city but they are going for at least $3,000 / month. My friend is saying most
people who rent these are coming from the mid-west and willing to pay extra
for coastal living even if that means having 6 people in one apt.

~~~
sjg007
From the Midwest.. ha. yeah right.

------
floatingatoll
One of city’s local newspapers broke this story, and has a very detailed
(seemingly) non-paywall article about it:

[http://www.ocregister.com/gov-gavin-newsom-says-state-to-
sue...](http://www.ocregister.com/gov-gavin-newsom-says-state-to-sue-
huntington-beach-over-affordable-housing)

------
sadris
There's an argument for a fifth amendment violation here.

